# Erik Petersen @ The Bomb Shelter, Savannah GA



## Desperado Deluxe (Mar 28, 2015)

Eric Peterson is playing at The Bomb Shelter. Possibly free? 

Erik Petersen (Acoustic) @ The Bomb Shelter Apr 04, 2015 7:00 pm - 7:00 pm

637 E. 37th St, Savannah, GA

http://mischiefbrew.com/shows/2015-04-04-Erik-Petersen-40Acoustic41-The-Bomb-Shelter


----------



## wanderwhy (Mar 28, 2015)

really want to make this


----------



## dyingslowlyeveryday (Mar 29, 2015)

I might be there.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 2, 2015)

Sry spelled his name wrong.. [emoji14] should be a good show.


----------

